# 4 yr old (F)Golden has started going into the bathroom trash when we're not home



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Pretty common behavior. She’s bored and maybe a little anxious when you’re not home, so she finds something to do. It also seems that most goldens love paper products, lol. I’ve always taken the management approach on this one — we just keep the bathroom doors closed.


----------



## AlexinBK (Dec 11, 2017)

I appreciate the quick reply and commiseration. 

While I can do that in my own home, it makes me newly worried about taking her for overnights in the homes of friends and family. I don't want them to have to adjust their behavior in their own houses for my dog. It doesn't seem fair. Ideally, I'd like to find a way to train her out of it.


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

I've noticed with my golden, she gets into stuff when I'm not home cause she anxious and she is bored. Maybe when you bring her to overnights with friends just make sure she is exercised before to get any energy out and bring a favorite chew toy with you. This way she will have something familiar with her and also she will have something positive to chew on opposed to your friends things or trash. This is just something I would do, I am not an expert.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

AlexinBK said:


> I appreciate the quick reply and commiseration.
> 
> While I can do that in my own home, it makes me newly worried about taking her for overnights in the homes of friends and family. I don't want them to have to adjust their behavior in their own houses for my dog. It doesn't seem fair. Ideally, I'd like to find a way to train her out of it.


That I can definitely understand, although I will mention that when left alone in a new environment, some dogs will do things they won’t normally do, out of anxiety or stress. So even if you are able train the behavior away in your home, which would be great, I wouldn’t totally trust it right away in a new environment, but that may depend on the dog. Last time I stayed at someone’s house with my dog, which was many years ago, I brought an ex-pen for when we left the house. Or you can leave her in your bedroom with the door closed. Agree with the above answer about lots of exercise — very important.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

The courteous thing to do when staying in others’ homes is to bring a crate and put the dog in a crate when you’re not there. If my dogs start getting into things when we’re not home, we start crating them again for a few weeks. They usually get the point pretty quickly. Freedom is earned in our house. Lol


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't have this problem. I crate my dogs when I'm not at home. They view their crates as their sanctuary so we are both comforted by knowing they are in their crates when home alone.


----------



## zinnia (7 mo ago)

Agree with the others’ advice. What about giving her something to work on when she’s by herself? Stuffed kongs, treat-dispensing ball, soothing lickimat. Might help with boredom/anxiety. I’m no trainer, but I think you’d either need to catch her in the act and correct her or start training “leave it” with trash cans and paper products.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd change my behavior- bathroom garbage is very attractive to dogs once they've discovered it- and some bathroom trash is extremely dangerous if ingested- long lengths of floss or tampons come to mind.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have small bathroom trash cans with lids. You push down and they pop open. Pick your battles, but also as @Prism Goldens mentioned safety


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

SRW said:


> View attachment 894410


I guess I should point out that the dog goes in here, not the trash.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

AlexinBK said:


> I appreciate the quick reply and commiseration.
> 
> While I can do that in my own home, it makes me newly worried about taking her for overnights in the homes of friends and family. I don't want them to have to adjust their behavior in their own houses for my dog. It doesn't seem fair. Ideally, I'd like to find a way to train her out of it.





ArkansasGold said:


> The courteous thing to do when staying in others’ homes is to bring a crate and put the dog in a crate when you’re not there. If my dogs start getting into things when we’re not home, we start crating them again for a few weeks. They usually get the point pretty quickly. Freedom is earned in our house. Lol





GoldenDude said:


> I don't have this problem. I crate my dogs when I'm not at home. They view their crates as their sanctuary so we are both comforted by knowing they are in their crates when home alone.



There is your answer. The crate is your friend. You should travel with one, and use one at home. It's in her best interest to be safe in a crate when unattended.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'd change my behavior- bathroom garbage is very attractive to dogs once they've discovered it- and some bathroom trash is extremely dangerous if ingested- long lengths of floss or tampons come to mind.


Whether you have a dog or not, if you have tampons in your trash I humbly request you have a lid so that guests aint gotta see that.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

Oceanside said:


> That I can definitely understand, although I will mention that when left alone in a new environment, some dogs will do things they won’t normally do, out of anxiety or stress. So even if you are able train the behavior away in your home, which would be great, I wouldn’t totally trust it right away in a new environment, but that may depend on the dog. Last time I stayed at someone’s house with my dog, which was many years ago, I brought an ex-pen for when we left the house. Or you can leave her in your bedroom with the door closed. Agree with the above answer about lots of exercise — very important.


I do the same thing with my cat: I leave him in my bedroom with the door closed when I can't watch him around the rest of the house. I'm in my room most of the time to do my work, but that may change soon. He's 3 years old; I wish I could trust him around the house unsupervised, but I cannot. He is such a food addict that he'll dig out the kitchen trash WHICH IS BEHIND A CLOSED, CHILD-PROOFED LATCHED CUPBOARD DOOR (he's insanely clever when he's bound and determined), he'll climb into cupboards or onto shelves and steal food or knock glass dishware to the floor, or he'll lick dirty dishes in the sink. THIS BOY CANNOT BE LEFT TO ROAM FREE AROUND THE HOUSE WHEN SOMEONE CAN'T WATCH HIM! 

I hope your dog never gets that bad, but I'm letting you know what I do to manage similar and worse behavior in my cat in case it helps you. Or, if anybody here happens to have better ideas of what I can do with my mischievous cat so he can have more freedom safely, I'm all ears.


----------



## AlexinBK (Dec 11, 2017)

GoldenDude said:


> Whether you have a dog or not, if you have tampons in your trash I humbly request you have a lid so that guests aint gotta see that.


Perhaps we can shift the focus off of period etiquette and back to dog behavior?

The crate and licking mat are what we are going to try. I like the sentiment that "freedom is earned" and so she must be crated when we aren't home so as not to reinforce this behavior. It is also for her safety and wellbeing. She did like her crate and was comfortable in it for many years. We got rid of it in a move two years ago because it no longer seemed necessary. It may be that decision was more about us than it was about her. Thank you all!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

AlexinBK said:


> Perhaps we can shift the focus off of period etiquette and back to dog behavior?
> 
> The crate and licking mat are what we are going to try. I like the sentiment that "freedom is earned" and so she must be crated when we aren't home so as not to reinforce this behavior. It is also for her safety and wellbeing. She did like her crate and was comfortable in it for many years. We got rid of it in a move two years ago because it no longer seemed necessary. It may be that decision was more about us than it was about her. Thank you all!


You’re welcome to shift the focus where ever you’d like.

Use a crate. Your problem will be solved. This isn’t complicated.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I've only ever used a crate in the house with my current youngster (who has a taste for inedible objects like towels), but I don't leave open waste baskets on the floor. That's asking too much out of virtually any dog. In a hotel room, I put the waste baskets up on a counter. If I were visiting someone, I'd bring a crate or keep eyeballs on the dog at all times if he were loose. It's not just wastebaskets a dog might encounter at someone else's house. You never know what other people might leave lying around.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Crate or put the trash can up. I have a little dog that does it whenever you turn your back for a second. This trash can stopped her completely. 









Kohler 6 L Stainless Trash Cans - White, Pack of 2 (K-20940-ST) for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kohler 6 L Stainless Trash Cans - White, Pack of 2 (K-20940-ST) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

GoldenDude said:


> You’re welcome to shift the focus where ever you’d like.
> 
> Use a crate. Your problem will be solved. This isn’t complicated.


Sounds like something I’d say.
I’m so proud of you.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> Sounds like something I’d say.
> I’m so proud of you.


I thought the same thing 🤣I had to double check who posted.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

SRW said:


> Sounds like something I’d say.
> I’m so proud of you.


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

GoldenDude said:


> Whether you have a dog or not, if you have tampons in your trash I humbly request you have a lid so that guests aint gotta see that.


I dk of anyone who leaves messy tampons out to see. Women know how to put them in the trash- give us some credit fella! the point is they are super dangerous to a dog who eats one. All the super absorbent characteristics make for perfect obstructions. They are in fact one of the most common ER visit causes like it or not.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

😣😖🤢🤢🤢🤮🤮😫😩😢


----------



## okko (May 19, 2021)

AlexinBK said:


> getting lids


Yes, you have to make them inaccessible. The first time she eats a tampon you’ll know why. NOT FUN (and common).


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

Many years ago, when I was in my 20s and knew nothing about crates, we had a young golden cross that had an uncanny ability to get into the kitchen trash at night, when we were sleeping. After finding purple footprints throughout the place after making elderberry jelly one day, I'd had enough.

I took an old smoke detector and rigged a lever on the test button inside. Then baited the lever with one of her favorites, spaghetti sauce, and placed it in the trash. At about 3 am I caught a terrified dog high tailing it back to the safety of the bedroom. She never once got into the trash again after that.


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

I see many prefer the crate approach and respect/understand that. Hudson and my relationship doesn't include a crate and that is how I like it. If a crate approach is good for you for your reasons or not, that is what it is. When it is not like what I have with Hudson I will share that I always worked with her on ending negative behaviour via a simple approach. That was tone and body language from me showing her what I do not like from her as well as what I do like to see from her during the same timing of witnessing the negative action. Treat/reward is part of this. Example - she would eat deer poop on walks. I stayed close to her upon learning this about her. I would poke her with my fingers and say "AH!" and "NO". Immediately upon her stopping I'd praise and reward her and say the word "YES" with enthusiasm. Same thing with dead crab (parts or whole) on the sound front beach where I live. I would give her negative tone, she's drop it, then I would give her a treat and praise her a lot. One day she actually brought me a dead crab and dropped it at my feet. Of course I went over the top with praise! Maybe some of our Goldens are smarter than others but I think all humans are able to give this a try. I found that respecting and trusting how smart Hudson is, is a huge part of this. So, I give her the chance to impress me but I need to put the work in. I see her "get it". Try this..... placing small trash cans around and asking her to come and smell the trash can which may at first seem you may be confusing your dog but it does create opportunity. If you do the work which is show her it is not acceptable via negative tone and body language it certainly is. Step at her, touch her and say "AH" and "NO"...and, I would place one of her toys near the trash can or have it handy and when listens to what you want, praise and reward with her toy. Maybe this technique will work, maybe not....but, I will tell you that very little work/time on this with Hudson worked like a charm. By the way, Hudson is only 3. I started this with her at about a year. Today, I have added "Don't Eat" when we are out on off leash walks. She would eat some sticks, loves to knaw away at sticks for sure! Her teeth are so clean but I would worry. But, the tone and body language of even just looking at her with the tone and sticking to it works.....I trust her....she enjoys knawing and she actually spits out the chunks all the time. Some must be a little more tasty than others and I will catch her time to time wanting to eat those, so I watch her all the time. Good luck!


----------

